# What operas do you have the most recordings of?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks..................


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Itullian said:


> Thanks..................


ssssssss
you're welcome


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Itullian said:


> What operas do you have the most recordings of?


inevitably _Tosca_.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Norma....................._


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

La clemenza di Tito (surprise, I know ).


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Fidelio!  In fact Fidelio is the only complete opera I own on CD. I do have a highlights of Boris Godunov.

For Fidelio, I have 1978 Bernstein on DVD (favorite sound track), and the separate 1978 Bernstein CD. I have the two other Fidelio CDs in German, and I have the English language Fidelio production. It is my favorite opera and try as I might I cannot find another opera that I really want to spend time with. I have searched out a large book of opera synopses and am most of the way through, but so many just do not interest me. I found Cinderella fascinating but the comic presentation turned me off. If it were done in a more serious manner I might like it. I still think Boris Godunov is a great opera but the Russian singing just drags on for me. Yet I will not give up on these two. Also Nabucco may be worthwhile for me but I have not checked it out in detail yet.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

_La Cenerentola_, my favorite opera. I own the Teldec recording with Jennifer Larmore, the Houston Grand Opera DVD with Cecilia Bartoli, and a DVD of the more recent Glyndebourne production with Ruxandra Dunose.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

_Boris Godunov_ six CDs and four DVDs.

These are all Mussorgsky orchestration. I have yet to get any Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich orchestrations but I will eventually.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

sospiro said:


> _Boris Godunov_ six CDs and four DVDs.
> 
> These are all Mussorgsky orchestration. I have yet to get any Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich orchestrations but I will eventually.


I thought it might be Mefistofele.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

For me it's Mozart's Magic Flute - 14 sets.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Les Troyens and La somnambula


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> For me it's Mozart's Magic Flute - 14 sets.


awesome.........


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

CD "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Böhm,soli,BPO/dg 449 749-2
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Böhm,soli,BPO/dg 2720 079
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Sawallisch,soli,MuOp/emi 73 3lp 1c197 30154-56
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Haitink,Gruberova,Popp,BayRSO/emi 3lp sls 5223
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Klemperer,Janowitz,Gedda,PO/emi-ang 3lp scl3651
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Karajan,Mathis,vanDam,BPO/dg 3lp 2741 001
LP "Die Zauberflöte", Opera i 2 Akter K620 (1790-91)/Solti,Lorengar,WPO/decca 3LPset 479-481


LP "Boris Godunov" ()/Cluytens,Christoff,soli/emi-angel sta 91256-59
LP "Boris Godunov" ()/Ermler,Nesterenko,soli/mel 4lp a10 00137 008
LP "Boris Godunov" ()/M-Pashaev,London,Archipova,BolhO/cbs 3lp 77396
LP "Boris Godunov" ()/Karajan,Giaurov,soli,WPO/decca 4lp set 514-17 
+ Mussorgsky/Stokowski:"Boris Godunov":"Symphonic Synthesis" /Stokowski,SuissRomO/rca 4lp 86 R225027
+ Mussorgsky/Khudolei:”Boris Godunov” – "Piano Suite" ()/Khudolei/mel 90 sucd 10-00044


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Les Troyens and La somnambula


What are your top three _Troyens_ and_ Somnambulas_??


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> _La Cenerentola_, my favorite opera. I own the Teldec recording with Jennifer Larmore, the Houston Grand Opera DVD with Cecilia Bartoli, and a DVD of the more recent Glyndebourne production with Ruxandra Dunose.


I am willing if not desiring to explore this one further, if I can find one that is a bit less comical.



sospiro said:


> _Boris Godunov_ six CDs and four DVDs.
> 
> These are all Mussorgsky orchestration. I have yet to get any Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich orchestrations but I will eventually.


Ah yes, pure Mussorgsky, that is what I must look for when I do get a CD. My highlights is a cheap Lazerlight edition I picked up for $3 used, and it does not identify what orchestration.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 4 of *Aida*, though it's not my favourite Verdi opera (Callas in Mexico 1951, Callas/Covent Garden/Barbirolli, Callas/Serafin studio recording and Karajan's second studio recording), and though three of them feature Callas, it is a long way from being my favourite Callas role.

I have more than one Callas performance of *La Traviata*, *Lucia*, *Medea*, *La Sonnambula*, *Norma*, *Ballo*, *La Gioconda*, and *Il Trovatore*.

In addition to Callas I have the Cotrubas/Kleiber *La Traviata*, the Baltsa/Karajan *Carmen* and the Abbado *Macbeth*, but I've never much felt the need to get additional recordings of any of the operas she recorded, despite the traditional cuts made in most of them. That isn't to say I don't enjoy listening to other recordings, which I do, on spotify. I just haven't felt the need to own them.

I have two *Otello*s (Vickers/Serafin and Domingo/Levine)
Two *Don Carlo*s (Giulini and Karajan)
Two *Salome*s (Welitsch/Reiner 1949 and Karajan)
Two *Rosenkavalier*s (Dernesch and Baker live with Scottish Opera and Karajan I)
Bizarrely I suppose, I have both Schwarzkopf recordings of *Die lustige Witwe*, but that is only because the first one comes coupled to her recording of *Das Land des Lachelns*. I much prefer the second one.
I also have two recordings of *La Damnation de Faust*, which isn't actually an opera (the Pretre for Baker, and the much better in every other respect Davis set with Gedda and Veasey).

And that's about it. When I had LP I had far more duplicate sets, but when I turned to CD I vowed to get only one library copy. I wasn't quite able to stick to that, but the advent of spotify has certainly curtailed my buying.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Inevitably Der Ring Des Nibelungen 8 LP sets, 6 DVD sets, 4 CD sets.

For some strange reason it seems to matter having different versions when it doesn't matter as much for other works.

I also have 7 Falstaff... still looking for the ideal set... which should be with Toscanini's interpretation of score but with a rich modern lustre.


----------



## Volve (Apr 14, 2013)

The Ring! 2 complete DVD cycles and 4 CD cycles!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Like I recently stated in other thread, around 25 Don Giovannis in my collection make this work the most represented opera in it, with number two - Rigoletto, far behind with about 10 recordings less.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

_Tristan_ and _Parsifal_ (5 versions each, will certainly have more before I'm through)
4 _Turandots_ (3 with Nilsson, one with Callas)
3 _Meistersingers_ (2 CD, 1 VHS)
3 _Normas_ (all with Callas, don't need anyone else's)
3 _Aidas_ (can't imagine why, never listen to it)
2 1/2 _Zauberflotes_ (where'd that second CD go?)

2 of a number of things, just 1 of most.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

*Florestan:* If you want a _Cenerentola_ that emphasizes the less-comic side of the story, then the Glyndebourne DVD (from 2005/2006) is my recommendation.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bellinilover said:


> *Florestan:* If you want a _Cenerentola_ that emphasizes the less-comic side of the story, then the Glyndebourne DVD (from 2005/2006) is my recommendation.


I will have to check it out.

Oh, just read further in my book and found another opera that looks good: La Sonnambula: Good version on You tube Here.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Itullian said:


> I thought it might be Mefistofele.


It's running second! Which reminds me, I must hunt for another version.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> 3 _Normas_ (all with Callas, don't need anyone else's)


With you all the way.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Don Giovanni. I must have about 30 versions by now.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Six of Fidelio and the Flute
Four The Ring and Tristan
Three of Cosi and Figaro and The Don and Rossini's Barber and Butterfly and Rigoletto
Two of Tito, Trovatore and Boheme
after that I can't remember


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

sospiro said:


> I have yet to get any Rimsky-Korsakov or Shostakovich orchestrations but I will eventually.


Rimsky-Korsakov's






Shosty's


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

sharik said:


> Rimsky-Korsakov's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh, thanks! That's saved me a few £££!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Mefistofele (Boito) 24
Otello (Verdi) 10
Don Carlo (Verdi) 13
Tosca (Puccini) 8


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

Wagner: Parsifal. I'm collecting Parsifal on CDs nearly 30 years and this is the result... I'm still looking for Parsifal by Sawallisch, Stein, etc. No wonder my wife asks me to get rid of some of CDs...

Karl Muck (1927-8)
Gui (1950)
Knappertsbusch (1951)
Knappertsbusch (1952)
Krauss (1953)
Stiedry (1954)
Leitner (1954)
Knappertsbusch (1956)
Knappertsbusch (1960)
Cluytens (1960)
Karajan (1961)
Knappertsbusch (1962)
Knappertsbusch (1964)
Boulez (1970)
Solti (1971-2)
Kegel (1975)
Karajan (1980)
Kubelik (1980)
Jordan (1981)
Goodall (1984)
Levine (1985)
Barenboim (1989-90)
Levine (1992)
Thielemann (2006)
Gergiev (2008)
Zweden (2010)
Janowski (2011)


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

nina foresti said:


> Mefistofele (Boito) 24
> Otello (Verdi) 10
> Don Carlo (Verdi) 13
> Tosca (Puccini) 8


24 Mefisrofele ?
bella


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

24 Mefistofele - didn´t think that would even be possible, it must be one of the biggest collections of it then!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

joen_cph said:


> 24 Mefistofele - didn´t think that would even be possible, it must be one of the biggest collections of it then!


Really?
And I thought there were some missing.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

DavidA said:


> Six of Fidelio and the Flute
> Four The Ring and Tristan
> Three of Cosi and Figaro and The Don and Rossini's Barber and Butterfly and Rigoletto
> Two of Tito, Trovatore and Boheme
> after that I can't remember


And I also have four of Tosca!
De Sabata, Karajan, Rescigno and Pappano
Rescigno is the damp squib - the others are great performances.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> 24 Mefistofele - didn´t think that would even be possible, it must be one of the biggest collections of it then!


Didn't know there were 24 recordings. Are you a fan, by the way? :lol:


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

nina foresti said:


> Mefistofele (Boito) 24
> Otello (Verdi) 10
> Don Carlo (Verdi) 13
> Tosca (Puccini) 8


Which do you consider to be the best all-around audio recording of _Mefistofele_? From reading reviews I gather it's the one with Treigle, Domingo, and Caballe -- but what's your opinion?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

DavidA said:


> Didn't know there were 24 recordings. Are you a fan, by the way? :lol:


Personally I like the work, especially the dramatic introductory section, but having worked in a record shop etc. I didn´t even know that so many complete recordings exist of this slightly obscure work. Am no capacity in the field of Italian opera, though.
Poster _Nina Foresti_ must have a quite rare level of knowledge on it!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

satoru said:


> Wagner: Parsifal. I'm collecting Parsifal on CDs nearly 30 years and this is the result...


Very cool. Favorites?


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bellinilover said:


> Which do you consider to be the best all-around audio recording of _Mefistofele_? From reading reviews I gather it's the one with Treigle, Domingo, and Caballe -- but what's your opinion?


Because you used the words all-around audio recording, I must agree with you about the Treigle offering.
However, my favorite by a longshot is the Olivero/Campora/Hines/Silipigni (conductor) recording from 11/16/1976 in Newark, NJ.
It certainly leaves a lot to be desired in the sound category but other than that, the rest to me is golden. I even was lucky enough to find a snippet of the Prison scene on a very hazy black and white video years ago that I paid $45 for on E-bay (the best $45 I ever parted with!)
And by the way: Please allow me to correct my first number of 24 to 20 as I discovered that I was erroneously including the last acts of 4 of them as a single other opera. Sorry about that. 
I'd be willing to list all 20 if you so desired, though it would take up an awful lot of space here.

I am absolutely a big Boito fan and have always felt that he might have accomplished myriad offerings had he not stood in the shadow of the man he worshipped more than any - Giuseppe Verdi - and as a result never fulfilled his own career and life as he took a back seat to the great master.


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought my _Fidelio_ obsession was bad (12 recordings total, 3 of the original version) until I saw how many recordings of their favorite operas other TC members have. 

After _Fidelio_, those operas of which I have the largest number of recordings are
- _Die Zauberflöte _(5)
- _Don Giovanni _(3)
- _Idomeneo_ (3)
- _Tosca_ (3)
- _Parsifa_l (3)
- _Die Walküre _(3)

Otherwise, there are many other operas by Mozart, Verdi, and Puccini (plus _Carmen_) of which I have two recordings.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

- War and Peace 4x : I collect Prokofiev operas.
- Don Giovanni 4+
- Ring des Nibelungen 4+
- Orfeo 4+
- Boris Godunov 7+ : I collect Mussorgsky operas.
These are all CD recordings. Of Handel, Rameau, Vivaldi, Verdi, Puccini, Mozart, Gluck etc. I guess that there must be 1 (my personal favourite) interpretation of each opera that they composed present on the shelves, 1 (2nd best) in big CD-suitcases  backup-collection) and the rest (backup of backup-collection) in  cardboard boxes.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Woodduck said:


> _Tristan_ and _Parsifal_ (5 versions each, will certainly have more before I'm through)
> 4 _Turandots_ (3 with Nilsson, one with Callas)
> 3 _Meistersingers_ (2 CD, 1 VHS)*
> 3 Normas (all with Callas, don't need anyone else's)*
> ...


These two are very worthy........


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

I seem to favor Trovatore since I have a very nice stack.......


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

DavidA said:


> And I also have four of Tosca!
> De Sabata, Karajan, Rescigno and Pappano
> Rescigno is the damp squib - the others are great performances.


Besides the De Sabata, I have a Met broadcast performance on CD with Price, Corelli, and MacNeil, Kurt Adler conducting -- exciting, opulent voices, good sound. I recommend it if you want a supplemental version with Price, especially as I understand di Stefano was not in good voice on the Karajan set (?).


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

W.A. Mozart- _Die Entführung aus dem Serail_
- *Le nozze di Figaro*
- *Don Giovanni*
- *Così fan tutte*
- _La clemenza di Tito_
- *Die Zauberflöte*
C.W. Gluck- _Orphée et Euridice/Orfeo ed Euridice_
Richard Wagner- *Der Ring des Nibelungen*
- *Parsifal*
- *Tristan und Isolde*
- _Lohengrin_
Richard Strauss- *Salome*
- *Elektra*
- _Der Rosenkavalier_
- _Ariadne auf Naxos_
- _Die Frau ohne Schatten_
- _Daphne_
Joseph Strauss II- *Die Fledermaus*
Engelbert Humperdinck- _*Hänsel und Gretel*_
Charles Gounod- _*Faust*_
Verdi- _La traviata_
Donizetti- _Lucia di Lammermoor_
Jules Massenet- Manon

Off the top of my head these are the operas that I own three or more recordings of. Those in bold font are the ones that I own 5 or more of. I believe that _Die Zauberflöte_ is the opera that I own the most recordings of... over 10... probably over 15... although Wagner's _Ring_ isn't too far behind.

Other operas that will almost certainly eventually enter this list include _La Boheme, Aida, Falstaff, L'elisir d'amore, Don Pasquale, La fille du régiment, Norma, La sonnambula, I Capuleti e i Montecchi, La Cenerentola, Il barbiere di Siviglia, Orphée aux enfers, Werther, Thaïs, Boris Godunov, Eugene Onegin, The Queen of Spades_, and probably a number of others... including Monteverdi's _Orfeo_.

Aaack! Forgot _Pelléas et Mélisande_!


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Very cool. Favorites?


Hi Amfortas, how is your wound? 

Of course, both 1951 and 1962 Knappertsbusch are good, but also Kubelik is my favorite. I'm personally found of dark voice of tenor Ramon Vinay, so I often play 1953 Krauss and 1956 Knappertsbusch, just to hear him. Solti used Vienna Boy's Choir in his recording and the ending chorus is heavenly. Boulez and Thielemann manages to expose different aspect of the opera, so I listen to them when I'm in mood. The sound quality of Gergiev is superb (could be the best among all?), a nice set to immerse yourself into Wagner's sound.

In my personal opinion, Parsifal's title role demands a difficult task for the singer: the first half of the opera, Parsifal remains innocent, genuine, pure and without any taint, while after the kiss, he has to turn into a person who now knows/feels sins, pain, destiny, shame and corruption. How could one person not only sing both but switch between them in a moment?? My friend let me listen to his copy of 1938 Bodanzky, the only remaining recording of Parsifal by Melchior and Flagstad. The sound quality is horrible with gaps and dips here and there (most notably, the ending is chopped off), but the power of voices of two legendary singers are evident. Melchior's transition between two personality is remarkable. I'm still debating myself whether I should get this CD, despite of horrible sound with gaps and high price... Even more, the Act II was conducted by Leinsdorf, since Bodanzky wasn't feeling well.

Which is your favorite? I take from your user name that you like Amfortas, so who is your favorite on that role?? Thanks!

Best,


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^Nice "in joke".


----------



## Revenant (Aug 27, 2013)

Monteverdi's Orfeo: Medlam, Gardiner, Haim, Parrott and Alessandrini in cds. Also about four different dvd/blu-ray versions. About the same in cds and dvds for The Ring, Handel's Giulio Cesare, and Tosca. What a mix. The disparate bric-a-brac of a long life in opera listening.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

satoru said:


> Hi Amfortas, how is your wound?


Since they took out half my neck recently, that's actually a very opportune question. Slowly getting better, though sometimes it indeed feels like it will never heal.



satoru said:


> Which is your favorite? I take from your user name that you like Amfortas, so who is your favorite on that role?? Thanks!


I'm not nearly the expert on multiple recordings you are. As for Amfortas, of the ones I've heard, I do like the cavernous voice of George London on the Knappertbusch 1951, and the poignant beauty of José Van Dam on the Karajan 1980.


----------



## satoru (May 29, 2014)

amfortas said:


> Since they took out half my neck recently, that's actually a very opportune question. Slowly getting better, though sometimes it indeed feels like it will never heal.


Oh, wish you a quick recovery! I, too, am slowly recovering from a sprained back. I was careless...



amfortas said:


> I'm not nearly the expert on multiple recordings you are. As for Amfortas, of the ones I've heard, I do like the cavernous voice of George London on the Knappertbusch 1951, and the poignant beauty of José Van Dam on the Karajan 1980.


Ah, both are nice, aren't they? Amfortas is rather a straight forward role, as he sings of suffering, pain, which all of us can relate to. As such, many baritones successfully put their singing into powerful interpretation. As you may know, 6 out of 27 Parsifal sets I have, are sung by George London. He really was the Amfortas singer of the generation!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Add this to my list, just purchased:








I am sure I'll be driven to getting a DVD, but I have so little time to sit and watch operas that I'll enjoy this CD for now. Would love to get this sung in English, but does not appear to be available. Really like the cover art on this one. Also an excellent performance.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I have 42 recordings (cd / l.p) and 10 on DVD from Verdi's La Traviata.
From the early Ponselle (1935) to the latest Fleming on DVD and just ordered the Verona production from 2011 .
I love the work.
My mother use to say to me: if ever there's a panic and someone get sick and can not perform you can be understudy for every part. :lol:


----------



## Donata (Dec 28, 2013)

Don Giovanni and La traviata are running neck and neck.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> 3 _Normas_ (all with Callas, don't need anyone else's)


Amen to that. Callas's hegemony in the role remains unchallenged. *Norma* was twice the subject of BBC Radio 3's Building a Library, different reviewers on both occasions. Both reviewers eventually narrowed their choice down to Callas I and Callas II (the studio recordings) one of them choosing Callas I, the other Callas II. Either way, all the others ended up as also rans.

My own preference would be for the live La Scala from 1955, with Simionato, Del Monaco and Zaccaria, but, as it didn't have an _official_ release, the BBC excluded it.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

DarkAngel said:


> These two are very worthy........


I can't agree. I'm afraid.

The Suliotis recording is cut quite substantially, so they could squeeze it onto 2 records, and Suliotis nowhere near as assured as her Abigaille in *Nabucco* (well actually none of her other commercial records are), with an overriding sense that she is just copying Callas. Del Monaco, as tended to be his wont by this time in his career, bawls too much and Varviso is variable. The best singing probably comes from Cossotto.

The Caballe is dull as ditchwater, mainly owing to Cillario's leaden conducting. With the cast assembled, it should have been a lot better than it is. For Caballe,go to the the live DVD of the Orange performance with Vickers and Veasey, mistral and all. Caballe is in fabulous voice. It's the best I've heard after Callas.

Those poor benighted souls who are completely antipathetic to Callas would probably be better served by one of Sutherland's recordings, or possibly the Muti with Jane Eaglen, though her coloratura is often smudged. I'd avoid Bartoli, unless you're happy for this great tragedy to be played out like a mini domestic drama.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Don Carlo takes the prize with the most CD's
Then Otello
Then anything and everything by Magda Olivero
Then Boito's Mefistofele


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> Amen to that. Callas's hegemony in the role remains unchallenged. *Norma* was twice the subject of BBC Radio 3's Building a Library, different reviewers on both occasions. Both reviewers eventually narrowed their choice down to Callas I and Callas II (the studio recordings) one of them choosing Callas I, the other Callas II. Either way, all the others ended up as also rans.
> 
> My own preference would be for the live La Scala from 1955, with Simionato, Del Monaco and Zaccaria, but, as it didn't have an _official_ release, the BBC excluded it.


Agree! Everyone was in great form that night in '55. They just burn up the stage - the fullest experience of the drama I've ever had.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't really feel like counting


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Agree! Everyone was in great form that night in '55. They just burn up the stage - the fullest experience of the drama I've ever had.


On the '55 Callas La Scala_ Norma_, you can just_ feel _the seats being ripped out at the ending of the. . . . . . . . _ first _act.

Tremendous performance.


----------



## JohnGerald (Jul 6, 2014)

There are operas that seem to find their way onto the shelves in multiples. I suspect that the sheer lyricism has something to do with this phenomenon. They are (in no particular order) Elisir, La Fille du Regiment, Don Pasquale, Manon, Boheme, Traviata, Rigoletto, Cenerentola, and Donizetti's three queens. They're all over the place! I think that they must mate when I'm not around ...


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

About a dozen each of the Ring, Meistersinger and Lohengrin.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

JohnGerald said:


> They are (in no particular order) Elisir, La Fille du Regiment, Don Pasquale, Manon, Boheme, Traviata, Rigoletto, Cenerentola, and Donizetti's three queens. They're all over the place! *I think that they must mate when I'm not around ..*.


let's see: Manon and La traviata are probably getting it on with the men in all the other operas. The Duke of Mantua is trying to shag all the ladies from each opera. Mimi could possibly like Nemorino and Tonio as well. The three queens would be too busy feuding with each other to get involved in the shagging business. Poor Cenerentola has a lot of competition in this context (especially from Mimi and Gilda).


----------



## Gizmo (Mar 28, 2013)

I have:

Tosca - 9
Madama Butterfly - 8
La Boheme - 7
Andrea Chenier - 6
Norma - 5
Manon Lescaut - 4

I have quite a few others with 3 or 2 recordings.


----------



## marienbad (Aug 10, 2014)

Orfeo ed Euridice - 5

Les Troyens -5


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

CDs and downloads

Ring Cycles 20
Tristans 15
Meistersingers 14
Parsifals 12
Lohengrins 12
Hollanders 10
Tannhausers 8
Rosenkavalier 7
Elektra 5
Salome 5
Die Frau 5
Capriccio 5
Ariadne 5

And 4's, 3's and 2's of Puccini, Mozart, Mussorgsky et al.

Doing this sort of listing makes me realise that I must get out more!!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Allanmcf said:


> CDs and downloads
> 
> Ring Cycles 20
> Tristans 15
> ...


With all the buying you do do you get a chance to listen occasionally?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Allanmcf said:


> CDs and downloads
> 
> Ring Cycles 20
> Tristans 15
> ...


Pretty impressive.
You got me beat. :tiphat:


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I didn't know there _were_ 20 Ring cycles. And to think that I was alive before there was _one_.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I have at least 400 Tristan und Isolde recordings 

Most of these were recorded on my iPhone with the assistance of noted séance medium Theresa Corenza.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Fidelio!  In fact Fidelio is the only complete opera I own on CD. I do have a highlights of Boris Godunov.
> 
> For Fidelio, I have 1978 Bernstein on DVD (favorite sound track), and the separate 1978 Bernstein CD. I have the two other Fidelio CDs in German, and I have the English language Fidelio production. It is my favorite opera and try as I might I cannot find another opera that I really want to spend time with. I have searched out a large book of opera synopses and am most of the way through, but so many just do not interest me. I found Cinderella fascinating but the comic presentation turned me off. If it were done in a more serious manner I might like it. I still think Boris Godunov is a great opera but the Russian singing just drags on for me. Yet I will not give up on these two. Also Nabucco may be worthwhile for me but I have not checked it out in detail yet.


I'm another Fidelio lover. Might I suggest Mozart? You might really like The Magic Flute.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 17 Ring Cycles and 8 Figaro's.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

DavidA - being retired affords me more opportunity to listen but not nearly enough!!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

I have all the official releases with the exception of the new Russian one that is being released piecemeal. I also have a lot of bootlegs!!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

For anyone out there who doubts my veracity I am quite happy to post which Wagner recordings I have, but that would be tedious in the extreme. I have also included bootlegs. My bad I know.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Why would anyone want 400 Tristans? That way lies madness, I tell you. 
BTW I was not listing as a form of boasting, merely adding to the thread which asked the question.
I also like to go to the opera too and am off to see Tristan in Berlin in October.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

So was I Woodduck, although it would appear that recordings existed but for various reasons were not released until Solti nudged the door open.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Allanmcf said:


> So was I Woodduck, although it would appear that recordings existed but for various reasons were not released until Solti nudged the door open.


Good point. Evidently releasing the live Bayreuth tapings on disc was not considered commercially worthwhile?


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Good point. Evidently releasing the live Bayreuth tapings on disc was not considered commercially worthwhile?


Not sure that any opera is a commercially viable proposition now, never mind back in the dark ages. And pre vinyl it would have been laughable.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Allanmcf said:


> Not sure that any opera is a commercially viable proposition now, never mind back in the dark ages. And pre vinyl it would have been laughable.


Thanks. It's nice to know that I date from the dark ages.

OK, I played Galli-Curci on a Victrola. Sounded damn good, too.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

Woodduck said:


> Thanks. It's nice to know that I date from the dark ages.
> 
> OK, I played Galli-Curci on a Victrola. Sounded damn good, too.


Your_ fin-de-siecle-to-mid-twentieth-century _vintages pale to nothing.

Quality not novelty.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Allanmcf said:


> So was I Woodduck, although it would appear that recordings existed but for various reasons were not released until Solti nudged the door open.


The first complete Ring to be recorded was, I believe, Krauss'. I think the Karajan Ring of 1951 was aborted and Knappersbusch was not released.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

I have Siegfried from the '51 Ring. Would love the rest.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Woodduck- Not suggesting for a minute that you date from the dark ages but the fact that there were no Ring Cycles available when you started collecting!! Well, in the words of Monty Python, say no more!!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

I also have Götterdämmerung from '51 with Knappertsbusch conducting. Maybe out in the ether Das Rheingold and Die Walkure float, waiting to be liberated!!


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Allanmcf said:


> I also have Götterdämmerung from '51 with Knappertsbusch conducting. Maybe out in the ether Das Rheingold and Die Walkure float, waiting to be liberated!!


Hows the sound on the 51 Gotterdammerung?


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Hows the sound on the 51 Gotterdammerung?


It's adequate. You have to make allowances and I'm not sure of the provenance. Sounds like a reel to reel recording of a radio broadcast. But historically it's a must have because it was the opening of Bayreuth after the war. I think I have the Beethoven 9th from the opening night as well. Penelope Turing wrote a fantastic book about the post war years from 1951 through to, if I recall, 1970 called New Bayreuth. Well worth a read if you can track down a copy. It has pretty well been my bible for filling in gaps in my Wagner collection. I know I'm sad but, hey ho, everyone needs a hobby!!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

It would appear that Rheingold from Bayreuth '51 is commercially available on Amazon. My bad, never thought to check it out. Have to say that the Siegfried is very listenable, indeed I am listening to it as I post!! So that just leaves Walkure to be tracked down. Perhaps EMI might have an epiphany and release it too.


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

*Spotify premium* is amazing treasure chest of Wagner recordings especially the 1950s Bayreuth material, any Wagner fan needs to have this tool available to explore the golden age recordings.........


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

DarkAngel said:


> *Spotify premium* is amazing treasure chest of Wagner recordings especially the 1950s Bayreuth material, any Wagner fan needs to have this tool available to explore the golden age recordings.........


I hate paying for stuff if I can possibly avoid it but I suppose I'll have to check this out. Thanks DarkAngel for that!!:lol:


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Sadly I have now added to my Ring cycles. Bayreuth '57 and '58 now on the list. I really need to rush down to the life shop and get one!! Ah well, it's life and life only! I will leave someone a hell of a legacy when I go.


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Hi Woodduck. Now got '51 Rheingold. Only gap is Walkure. I have act One but I can't see acts 2 or 3 any where. Perhaps if I beg hard enough EMI might release the complete cycle in a good quality recording. Fat chance!


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Btw if anyone is looking for the Bayreuth ring cycle from '59, save yourself some trouble. There was no cycle that year. They did all the other operas though. Normal service was resumed in '60. I wasted time myself because it had slipped my mind that they missed that year because they were working on a new production to be directed for the first time by Wolfgang Wagner.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Be nice to have Keilberth's '52 cycle back too.


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

most recently Monteverdi's Orfeo --- I mean this has got to be one of the best openings ever


----------



## Allanmcf (May 29, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Be nice to have Keilberth's '52 cycle back too.


Hi Itullian

I have the Keilberth '52 in mp3 format. If you are in the UK I am happy to burn it to a DVD for you. It is in pretty good sound so I don't think you will be disappointed. It is mono so you're not looking at super hifi anyway.


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

Allanmcf said:


> CDs and downloads
> 
> Ring Cycles 20
> Tristans 15
> ...


I'm guessing that would be to an HD opera broadcast or live performance... why else go out?


----------



## Divasin (Aug 8, 2014)

mamascarlatti said:


> Don Giovanni. I must have about 30 versions by now.


This is a fascinating exercise especially when I compare my CD list against my DVD list...
I began with CD's and then moved into DVDs so the 2 lists demonstrate a change in taste over the years...
7 Manon Lescaut on CD ...2 on DVD
but certain favourites remain constant....
Don Giovanni - 8CDs - 17 DVDs...I have a soft spot for baritones...
Otello - 8CDs- 16 DVDs......and tenors....
Tristan und Isolde - 6 CDs and 10 DVDs....as a Canadian I can't exclude heldentenors!


----------



## ribonucleic (Aug 20, 2014)

I have 7 Entführung-s on CD and this DVD:










When Diana Damrau is only the 2nd best looking woman in your cast, you've really got something.


----------

